# Tips for getting away from the cops...



## shitney211 (Dec 2, 2007)

So, I was recently in Santa Cruz, CA and I learned this awesome trick for making the cops release you once you've gotten caught. It worked for small things like loitering and tagging walls and the such... I don't know how it would work for bigger "crimes"... All you have to do is tell the cop you have scabies... The few times we used that, they didn't even bother to touch us, let alone detain us. they questioned us and sent us on our way, telling us to never come back again... of course we were always back within a few hours! Kinda cool... thought I'd let everyone checking this post in a random library or hotel or school computer lab know...


----------



## finn (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm pretty amazed that worked. In most places cops can put on gloves and avoid scabies. Me, I find a quick change of outer clothing can work wonders, since the main description of people that the cops give is of the clothing the person is wearing. If you're on a bike, knowing where the one-way streets are is good. In the night, running into the woods is a good strategy, the cops have to turn on their flashlights- but if there's a police helicopter nearby, move out of there as quickly as possible- else you have to hide yourself really, really well, probably in a very uncomfortable way.


----------



## Labea (Dec 2, 2007)

This can work in several different ways. When in Berkley, I got detained by some police men for being a runaway and in regular protocol I assume they would have to handle my stuff and go through it but I told em i had body lice and I got to handle all of my stuff and in the end no one went through my shit, so i got to keep several somewhat incriminating things which could have worked against me...

I am going to use that one every time from now on...


----------

